# Post your "rate my cables" here



## sladesurfer (Jul 19, 2006)

I will start 

*My rig*





[/URL]


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 19, 2006)

Absolutely amazing! 10/10 ! Because I don't feel like bogging the TPU server with more then one copy of pictures of my computer, just go to www.techpowerup.com/gallery/239 .


----------



## sladesurfer (Jul 19, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> Absolutely amazing! 10/10 ! Because I don't feel like bogging the TPU server with more then one copy of pictures of my computer, just go to www.techpowerup.com/gallery/239 .


Very nice  9/10


----------



## bbriand (Jul 19, 2006)

d00d, hella cool!  Great job!  10/10


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 19, 2006)

one of the cleanest ive seen.10/10


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you cut holes for your wires in your mobo tray? This makes me want to rewire mine again... I think I might do that when I get my new cooling parts tomorrow. Damn DFI for needing so many power connections.














*Waits for marklebb to reply and own all.*


----------



## Chewy (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice cables!


----------



## drade (Jul 19, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 19, 2006)

Tonite, once I finalize (max-out) my memory timing chain tightenings here?

This is going to be a project for myself as well!

I am going to "bite off your style" there sladesurfer, & reverse my disks so the SATA cables are less obtrusive, and run my power cables around the BACK of the drive cages... and, if possible, hide my DvD EIDE & Floppy disk cable as well (round types on both) as you have.

(Got the ideas from your photos, & imo, as well done as it gets)

I think I can do this... 

* As is, my system is FAR neater than others I had done in the past (I have posted comparison photos, almost night & day) because of what I have gained here the past 3 months now (almost that long).

It may seem like common-sense on how to make a case interior neater, but you do hit walls in cable lengths, places to run them thru or hide them in, etc.!

(Plus, imo & experience @ least? Today's case designs are FAR more "intelligent" too as well, & lend themselves to neater interiors, better cooling, & materials used etc.)

BUT, I was never much good @ it... learning as I go though, via examples provided to me here!

APK

P.S.=> I'll post photos in here once I am done!

(I got a new LED light rear exhaust topmost case fan too)

So I am NEAR to the point where I would put a photo into the case galleries as an entry there from myself!

However, the standards here are high, so this needs doing on the lit up fan, some fan grills on my CPU & that rear LED fan, & 2 cathode lights (@ top & bottom of case) PLUS, hiding cables to-the-max as well... 

Good inspiration this one! apk


----------



## sladesurfer (Jul 19, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Tonite, once I finalize (max-out) my memory timing chain tightenings here?
> 
> This is going to be a project for myself as well!
> 
> ...


*Looking forward of your Rig*


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Jul 19, 2006)

wow these look really nice. where do you learn how to clean up your computer and hide stuff? lol cause i dont want mine to look like a mess when i make it so i want to learn how to hide stuff and make it look nicer.


----------



## drade (Jul 19, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> wow these look really nice. where do you learn how to clean up your computer and hide stuff? lol cause i dont want mine to look like a mess when i make it so i want to learn how to hide stuff and make it look nicer.




Cable ties, If you can hide them behind your mobo tray hide them..... Tape stuff with elctrical tape in hidden areas.... modetly hiding them behind alot of objects... Ive found to hide them behind my mobo tray, and cd bays..


----------



## sladesurfer (Jul 19, 2006)

Noobcomputermaker said:
			
		

> wow these look really nice. where do you learn how to clean up your computer and hide stuff? lol cause i dont want mine to look like a mess when i make it so i want to learn how to hide stuff and make it look nicer.


It's always about planning when putting all the parts together. Just look at your case and see if you can wire all the cables in your head. Visualize


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 30, 2006)

heres mine-


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 30, 2006)

Slade surfer, I give you a 9 simply because theres a lot of slack on those water tubes 

Otherwise, ya cant do much more


----------



## Bugalaman (Aug 3, 2006)

hey there

heres a pic of my main system.  
wires are fairly neat inside, but I have so many pipes it looks like a mess from this angle. specs are in sig 





heres my newly build secondary system, with my old 2500 unlocked barton (remember those days?)  NF7-S, gig of corsiar, and a new x850 pro, unsuccesfull at unlocking the last 4 pipes, but it does run 24/7 stable at 575/575.  
agggg i know its a stock heatsink, but hey, it runs at 12x200mhz completely prime stable for days, though you really dont wnat to know how hot it is  





complete specs on 2nd system
XP 2500 @ 12x200 = 2.2ghz 1.85vcore
Abit NF7-S V2.0
Corsair 1024 MB PC 3200 (2x 256 + 1x 512 in dual channel) 2-3-3-5
BBA X850 Pro flashed to XT, though still 12 pipes, @ 575/575
Antec Neo HE 430 PSU
Zalamn heatsink thingy I originally bought for my 6800, but then went WC'ing so now its on my x850.  I cant rember the model # though
Plextor DVD RAM drive
Hitachi 120 gig SATA HDD

Both pics taken with Nikon D70S in manual mode, f/18, 1/20th second shutter, pop up flash (hence the crappyness of the lighting)


----------



## n-sanity (Aug 12, 2006)

My current "In Progress" although, now without the sli-dr, but still same psu.






My project MaelSTROM from http://www.xtremepc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=22378#post22378 .

Not done yet, but will be, come midseptember - october.


----------



## Mad_Man (Feb 23, 2007)

some cable management 
custom case for my G/F


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome cabling everyone, your an inspiration to many 

I wish i had the luxury of time to pull everything out and start again 

thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## ktr (Feb 23, 2007)

slade...show us the dirty side


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 23, 2007)

ktr said:


> slade...show us the dirty side



AHAHAH... you see one 3.3 volt cpu fan cable slightly less than taut and he hangs his head in shame


----------



## J0N (Feb 23, 2007)

Sladesurfer!: You just started this thread becasue you knew you were gonna win! Didnt you?! 

Lot of other tidy cases here aswell. Im impressed!


----------



## acousticlemur (Feb 23, 2007)

nice job sladesurfer. i would post some pics of mine but my case is small and there are not too many places to hide stuff.  but i did both of my roomies computers and i will post pics of themn tomorrow. and i guess some of mine too!


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 23, 2007)

Not sure HOW tidy those pics in my sig are(later pics should be with Seasonic PSU which has thinner cabling then the Tagan I started with) but I try my best in the tight space I have.

@sladesurfer: How do YOU like your Asetek Xternal unit?(your the only other user I have seen with one)
Im "okay" with it. I have replaced all the Addas with SilenX fans but it still annoys me the way they resonate against the Rad no matter what I try. Temp wise I have no complaints.


----------



## bangingsound (Mar 14, 2007)

This is cool. Good job!

_______________________
McIntosh MC252 - Get the MC252 Power Amplifier Catalog by McIntosh Laboratory, Inc.


----------



## DarthMaul_TPC (Mar 28, 2007)

heres mine:


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2007)

Damn, you people make mine look messy.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/683

i'd tidy it more... but gawd, i dont think i can.


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 5, 2007)

Mad_Man said:


> some cable management
> custom case for my G/F



I like your box mate, quite unique.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 6, 2007)

... I want a nickel plated aluminium case with a window.... 

#money money money, must be funny, for a rich man's world!#


----------



## ktr (Apr 6, 2007)

Never before see KTR Gaming Rig pictures...while supplies last.

I think i have done a decent job, being that how small, tight, and fat my cables are. Though i can do better, but if it aint broken, dont touch it...


----------



## bruins004 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey KTR,
What are holding those fans behind the HD up?
I want to do something similar to that


----------



## ktr (Apr 6, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Hey KTR,
> What are holding those fans behind the HD up?
> I want to do something similar to that



good old zip ties...


----------



## bruins004 (Apr 6, 2007)

ktr said:


> good old zip ties...



SWEET 
Also, how many fans do you have (intake / exhaust).
I am just curious bc I might add another fan to the back of my case on the bottom near my PCI SLOTS for another exhaust since I only have 1 120mm and the PSU for exhaust while I have 2 120mm for intake.

I want to add a fan near in my front bays (right below my CD and DVD Drives) and one behind the HD (like you)


----------



## ktr (Apr 6, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> SWEET
> Also, how many fans do you have (intake / exhaust).



I only have 1x intake, and 1x outtake, those fans in the middle are meant to drive the air out of the case, so i dont have hot stale air swirling around.


----------



## Protius (Apr 6, 2007)

this pic is pretty old, i've cleaned up some more, i'll try and get a newer pic


----------



## Kappage (Apr 7, 2007)

*My Sexy beastie*

Well i know my cables arent neat but can you rate my case?
it was Completely Custom made





















Ive been told while the its on it sounds like a light Aircraft and i have successfully created a nuclear reactor

Oh yea forgot to add in about a week of so im lifting it all up by about an inch and routering out the bottom to put the cables underneath when thats done ill post some new pics.


----------



## Protius (Apr 7, 2007)

holy crap... zip ties to the rescue!, other than that it's a killer case


----------



## Kappage (Apr 7, 2007)

it took me 9 hours one Saturday and about $300 worth of aluminum angle and perspex


----------



## demonbrawn (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow. That's the bad thing about a 98% see-through case: it's hard to hide the mess of cables! Hahah, it is pretty sweet, though.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 7, 2007)

... This is a cable management thread ya know? Apart from that a 133333333337 case


----------



## trickson (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is mine .


----------



## Kappage (Apr 7, 2007)

pretty sweet case but my case is Custom


----------



## EviLZeD (Apr 7, 2007)

what you guys think of mine? i just hid the hardrive power cables


----------



## trickson (Apr 7, 2007)

I like it good work ! 8 out of 10!
Do you like mine ?


----------



## EviLZeD (Apr 7, 2007)

trickson said:


> I like it good work ! 8 out of 10!
> Do you like mine ?



yes that blue and green theme is very catchy also like the uniqe round windows 9/10 sleeved cables look nice  

EDIT: you got 2 psus :O


----------



## trickson (Apr 7, 2007)

OH yeah I have one Emermax that is a 600W PSU serving fans and the Ultra tech HSF and the 480W Tagan serving the computer ! 
Thank you !


----------



## Sh00t1st (Apr 7, 2007)

i give you a 9 out of 10  because what you did is almost exactly what i did with my last computer only i modded holes into the motherboard tray so that the wires werent touching the hot underside of the motherboard.  . i had everything sort of routed in one central spot. and  you know whats usefull . a hot glue gun at low temp settings works awesome for putting cables in place so that they stick to how you laid them out. its also cheap as hell to do it that way but hey i was on a small budget at the time.


----------



## technicks (Apr 8, 2007)

Yesterday i cleaned it up some more. But with al the fans have to be connected to the frontpanel and the ridiculously short power connection and power button cable it's a b#tch to make it neat.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 9, 2007)

excuse me gents,
a question if i may.

I dont have a space to stuff cables in my case near the hard drives, so im thinking of putting them in behind the mobo tray. Questions about spacers:
a) Will touching them while my comp is on/off damage mobo?
b) What do I have to worry about with regard to the spacers? Can cables touch them?

Refer to my pic, which displays behind the mobo with the spacers highlighted in red circles


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 9, 2007)

bigger photos please... at least 1280x1024 PLEASE.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 9, 2007)

my pic? or someone elses


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 9, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> my pic? or someone elses



All....


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 9, 2007)

im gonna do my cable work now !


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 9, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> excuse me gents,
> a question if i may.
> 
> I dont have a space to stuff cables in my case near the hard drives, so im thinking of putting them in behind the mobo tray. Questions about spacers:
> ...



Nothing will happen... Its fine to do that. Since the motherboard has things to ground it anyway.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 9, 2007)

heres my rig after i shoved most of the cables behind the mobo tray.

Its still pretty messy, but at least its not impeding airflow  

Thats as good as i could get it with my case without drilling some holes, the sides slide on, so the cables were almost stopping my from putting the case door back on the motherboard tray side of  he case...

At least it looks better than before


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 9, 2007)

its REALLY messy. The combination of colours dont mix >_>... at least a gold/ruby orb. However in terms of airflow, its pretty good.

Tips, exreven:

-Fold the IDE cable into thirds and zip tie each end, then same with floppy except in half. It will reduce the width of the cable making it less bulky; rounded cables are a waste of money.
-The front I/O cables should be stuck down to the base of the case.
-Loop SATA cables behind mobo tray then install HDD backwards.
-Get a new PSU, like what i've got, then dremel a hole near the PSU, and shove spare cables through there and make sure none overlap. Reason is, semi-sleeved just looks weird
-AcceleroX2 fan, the wire should be folded and slotted between the PCB and the cooler.
-If possible, get these http://www.pccasegear.com/prod3758.htm

It would be better if you turned off the lightshow and took a picture with exterior lighting so we can see more.


----------



## technicks (Apr 9, 2007)

Or he can buy a sleeve kit for a few bucks an sleeve his cables. Less expensive then a psu.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)

technicks said:


> Or he can buy a sleeve kit for a few bucks an sleeve his cables. Less expensive then a psu.



Or that too.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> its REALLY messy. The combination of colours dont mix >_>... at least a gold/ruby orb. However in terms of airflow, its pretty good.
> 
> Tips, exreven:
> 
> ...



Point one - i dont have a floppy, just a ide dvd drive.

Point two - i couldnt get the i/o cables lower as they drop down the backside of the mobo and come around the side of the mobo tray, and by then the cable comes up too short to make it all the way to the place where it needs to plug in

Point three - Cant install hdd backwards, the hard drive cage has a fan that doesnt give enough room to plug in the power cable.

Point Four - I have this same PSU but in non modular form without sleeves, i can try that

Point Five - I'll fix the x2 fan

Point Six - I might get those, but i think i would need to cut off the excess mobo tray in order to properly do my cables, so i might do that first.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)

so arent u going to fold the cables?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 10, 2007)

Im going out...my case is quite large and i dont like to move it too often 

I'll update soon though  when i get back from a party


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)

Should I do a window mod to my not-so-generic-anymore case?


----------



## trickson (Apr 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Should I do a window mod to my not-so-generic-anymore case?



I don't see why not it is always fun to do different things .


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 10, 2007)

Spray paint too


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)

*masking tapes front bezel and takes out all the shiet* Lets spray!!! 

*Wakes up*


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 10, 2007)

I did it 
My old case got a smoky white/black effect like camoflage. It looked pretty cool


----------



## malware (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's an old picture of my chieftec case, but basically the cable management is still the same.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)

Malware, I reckon it would look better if the IDE cables were the stock ones that came with the mobo, however with the additon of them being folded. Pretty good overall, only thing u need to focus on is the lighting of the room when taking the photo. 

With the airflow, its decent however with the exception of the drive bay layout which hinders it. Generally neater than most i've seen, some room for improvement though.

8.99999999999 repeater/10


----------



## Chewy (Apr 10, 2007)

Mal, what did you use to cover the "showing" wires for the power to your hds? It looks like maybe electrical tape.. I cant reverse my hdd in my case and the modex (or whatever) red, yellow, black, orange wires look ugly.. I might black marker em.. anyone think the colours will come trough the black marker?

  I need some new fans too, the stock front makes some extra noise now   web cam coming tomorrow so maybe I'll post some pics lol but I need to install some rma'd cables and thermal probe.


----------



## malware (Apr 10, 2007)

Chewy said:


> Mal, what did you use to cover the "showing" wires for the power to your hds? It looks like maybe electrical tape.. I cant reverse my hdd in my case and the modex (or whatever) red, yellow, black, orange wires look ugly.. I might black marker em.. anyone think the colours will come trough the black marker?
> 
> I need some new fans too, the stock front makes some extra noise now   web cam coming tomorrow so maybe I'll post some pics lol but I need to install some rma'd cables and thermal probe.



These are the premade SATA connectors from my Tagan PSU, they're sleeved and this is some kind of thermoplastic tape, all the sleeving kits has it.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 10, 2007)

kk mine came sleeved but not a far as yours. I thinki'll use a black pen to colour em  should work better than marker.

 I just wish I had a couple of new 120mm fans.. but at $40 extra I dont want to order em. I dont have a job and am practically broke.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)

malware said:


> These are the premade SATA connectors from my Tagan PSU, they're sleeved and this is some kind of thermoplastic tape, all the sleeving kits has it.



Heatshrink


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 15, 2007)

.... one step closer to slade!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice routing job.  You should possibly add more fans, one behind the lower HDD cage and perhaps one behind all those empty slots.  It does wonders for your video card.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 15, 2007)

I already have a fan at the HDD bay  it just clicks in... aah... screwless (yeah only part that doesnt need screws....) If i do what you said, my routing is fucked up. Unless i move it to the lower PCI-E Slot. I cant do a 120mm fan mod as well... there isnt enough space and i might damage the IO slot if i go ahead. Max size is 92mm.

(Hey why does the server commit suicide when i post pics bigger than 1600x1200?)

EDIT: Last time i used a slot fan it was useless.. but then the AcceleroX2 fan was barely moving.. ill try when i buy a new slot fan. I have a dual slot one, i want a single slot one.


----------



## craigo (Apr 16, 2007)

hmmm...this new rig is growing on me...the intel board uses 4-pin fan headers..so the speed throttle in the bios doesnt work on those fans...im using 2 zalman fanmates..i realise things could be way better, BUT this case has a removeable mobo tray...and stealthing things completley would hamper its use somewhat...things are gradually getting neater as i lve with this one day to day though...Just looking through teh gallery and i think ill solder the fans onto teh cards...thats a neat idea!

edit: acnt uplaod the images.....???


----------



## craigo (Apr 16, 2007)

sorted...i think.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2007)

Can i have larger views of your PC not swivelled views which hide most of the stuff... like full views, like what I posted. Whole case view, forget about the poses. Its more than likely the mess is hidden from the frontal view. From what I can see, its nice, but the PSU cables are like spaghetti (thats my opinion). 

Doesn't seem like much effort to me though. Still looks pretty nice


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2007)

I just realised my intake fan was half clipped in


----------



## craigo (Apr 16, 2007)

okay...are these pics any better...after i take the pics i scale them to 800x600...
tk...it is hard to stealth cables when teh powerr supply is at the bottomof the case...i cant just loop things under teh mobo on this one...i have the 6 pin running up teh back under teh cards....that really hampers things when i wish to remove teh mobo tray...no things arent very stealth ..but i assure you every thought an alot of effort went into making this one tidy..


----------



## Chewy (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks nice and neat, do you have a window on the side of your case?

  You might be able to run all those cables that connect to the psu together near the backside of the case would look a little neater if you ahve the cable length that is, and try and stick the extra modex on your dvd drive up over the dvd drive maybe thats about it really maybe some day if you got the time you could put the power on connector wires routed behind your mobo to get em out of sight.. just some extra things I picked out, other than that its a perfect 10 .

 I like all the copper.


----------



## EviLZeD (Apr 16, 2007)

nice rig craigo why dont u fold the ide cable in half and tape it or sumthing so it gets smaller and looks nicer


----------



## craigo (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks for teh ideas...
@evilzed i had my rounded glow in the dark cable in there, but thats not me anymore...other than that the blackk ide isnt in teh way of any fans...and im not ashamed of it...i may fold it but im out of zipties till tomorrow

@chewy ...mmmm copper.. icant run anything under teh mobo on this case because it has a removeable mobo tray...im gonna powerdown and try to do something about teh card power connectors though...i dont have teh lenghth in most of teh cables to run them around teh back(cd) though id like to ...even the 24pin is way stretched to get it around teh back..

thanks for teh advice..brb...Craig.


----------



## craigo (Apr 16, 2007)

so...i soldered teh vcard fan headers to the zalmans...(edited and flashed teh bios again in an xp rig whilst i had em out ).....cut the ziptie and made a total arse outa the card power connectors(im fresh outta ties...so ill get to that tomorrow.....and just for nostalgias sake i did teh ide cable....MEMORIES...i did teh ide and went looking for multiplier and fsb jumpers!!!
anyhow hot irons and ducttape...remember when modding was an art...shuffles back to corner...


----------



## Tommygunn (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's mine. Any suggestions?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

Move the SATA HDD to the lowest bay.. from what I can see your GPU is warped because you are forcing your PCI-E Power connector down.. Get rid of the Extra header cnnectors and take off the slot covers. Is that a 7900GS? 

Also putting the Cables in the 5'25 bays is a cheapskate method. Find another method of routing the cables. 

Overall... ordinary'ish, not something I would like to look at.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

craigo said:


> so...i soldered teh vcard fan headers to the zalmans...(edited and flashed teh bios again in an xp rig whilst i had em out ).....cut the ziptie and made a total arse outa the card power connectors(im fresh outta ties...so ill get to that tomorrow.....and just for nostalgias sake i did teh ide cable....MEMORIES...i did teh ide and went looking for multiplier and fsb jumpers!!!
> anyhow hot irons and ducttape...remember when modding was an art...shuffles back to corner...



Crossfire connector's cable should be buldging out not inwards. Loop power connector under motherboard tray and then make it go up. Route front panel connectors under and then behind motherboard tray. Install the SATA HDDs the other way around, it will look heaps better.

I see that you folded the IDE cables .


----------



## demonbrawn (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey, that looks pretty sharp Tommygun. Good job.


----------



## inachu (Apr 17, 2007)

ktr said:


> slade...show us the dirty side





OMG!!!!!!!!

How do you hide those wires?!?!?!?!!?!?

behind the motherboard? there is less than an inch space to hide it there.  plus the underside heat......

cooking the motherboard from below?


----------



## Tommygunn (Apr 17, 2007)

Tkpenalty,
Cheers for your honest input. 
Could you, however, just clarify your reasoning for putting the HDD in the lowest slot since it will obstruct the lower quarter of the front fan? Also how would removing the slot covers help, apart from front fan exhausting straight to rear, since I thought the ideal air flow was from lower/front to top/rear?
As far as the cables go the Dremel will be out in the near future.
The GPU is a X1950GT and the problem with warping was being caused by the slot cover screw being slighty out of wack. Removed the screw and everything has squared up.

Thanks Demonbrawn


----------



## Stryder75 (Apr 17, 2007)

Here are some of my new gaming rig. Still have a little fine tuning to do.


----------



## malware (Apr 17, 2007)

Stryder75 said:


> Here are some of my new gaming rig. Still have a little fine tuning to do.



Excellent piece of hardware, great job


----------



## Protius (Apr 17, 2007)

after seeing some of these I was inspired to re-wire mine, will post pics soon


----------



## Uncle Vinnie (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is my Armor:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=29607


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 18, 2007)

That is one heck of an empty case  Very nice job, guys keep it up! I see that you did a lot of dremeling as well.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got a new case and cooler,

here is my "attempt" to tidy my cables, remember I have 4 ide and 2 sata devices plus teh i/o panel for the xfi = loadsa cables  

I think I may need to get some cable extenders and mayby look at cutting the mobo tray


----------



## technicks (Apr 18, 2007)

What a mess. No just kidding. As you said you know it's messy but i understand that it's hard to hide al those cables.
Look at my case i have the same.


----------



## inachu (Apr 18, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


This is the case I have but I will remove my motehrboard soon and upgrade it from 4200 to the newer AMD 6000 series.   

It truly is a great case and I can hang with the fan noise as keeping it cool is utmost important to me.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 18, 2007)

i call it  The Wretched









the purple parts of the screwless crap and the slot covers will be black when i get some more paint


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice 

But I dont like how you routed the PSU cables at all... not to my taste. Yeah and also, fold the IDE cable into a third of its width then zip tie it.

Like this:





Another view of how it looks normally:


----------



## TSX420J (Apr 19, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> i call it  The Wretched
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, what kind of paint are you using. I was going to paint the inside of mine when
it comes in tomorrow with rustoleum glossy black to reflect all of the lighting..


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2007)

There are three levels of neatness...

Messy and Neat and finallly

SLADESURFER


----------



## sladesurfer (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's another Rig of mine   Enjoy   I added blue 120mm Fan in front of the case to intake cool air


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 22, 2007)

NONE OF YOU CAN COMPETE WITH ME! I have WIRELESS POWER! YES! It's telepathic energy using magnetic fields! MUAHAHAHAHAHA.. JK by the way.. although, I wish it were possible at this point.. Nice job to all of you lovlely folks.. I REALLY need to get some pics up sometime.. been too lazy and too busy..


----------



## inachu (Apr 22, 2007)

*What are these fans cooling?*

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/5048/96312564bu4.jpg

what are those 2 blue fans behind the ZALMAN cooling?

On my BFG nvidia motehrboard all I have behind my zalman is caps


----------



## Protius (Apr 23, 2007)

^ram?


----------



## TSX420J (Apr 23, 2007)

My cables are all over the place, not as clean as you peoples setup, 
but at night you can't see them..


----------



## inachu (Apr 23, 2007)

Protius said:


> ^ram?



Ram????


but I never saw one bolted down with shielding before.

Who sells those or is it a custom jobber?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=937&pageID=2392


*drools*

Its got the same features as my case... but IMPROVES on everything . Its shorter though D:.... OMG I WANT THIS CASE FKING HELL FK FK FK


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 23, 2007)

*pulls out powerdrill*
jokes - perhaps this weekend 
SOME of us have work to do


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 23, 2007)

inachu said:


> Ram????
> 
> 
> but I never saw one bolted down with shielding before.
> ...




It's the OCZ XTC Memory Cooler


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 23, 2007)

Its pathetic when compared to the Thermalright HR-07...


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 23, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Its pathetic when compared to the Thermalright HR-07...



LOL get over it already! 


btw, did you just compare a RAM cooler to a CPU Cooler


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 23, 2007)

HR-07 = RAM cooler... iWant the antec SOLO... LOL


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 27, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> Just got a new case and cooler,
> 
> here is my "attempt" to tidy my cables, remember I have 4 ide and 2 sata devices plus teh i/o panel for the xfi = loadsa cables
> 
> I think I may need to get some cable extenders and mayby look at cutting the mobo tray



Know what is funny about this? Its exactly how my Antec Nine Hundred build looks. I tried my best with what I knew about cable management to fix it nice and neat. My PSU is in the bottom but we have that huge fan on top.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 27, 2007)

Also, TK, you want the Antec Nine-Hundred. Trust me.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 28, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Also, TK, you want the Antec Nine-Hundred. Trust me.



Yes i do... except it will be absolute hell for cable management.

ITS SO CRAMPED


----------



## technicks (Apr 28, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Know what is funny about this? Its exactly how my Antec Nine Hundred build looks. I tried my best with what I knew about cable management to fix it nice and neat. My PSU is in the bottom but we have that huge fan on top.



You should take off that black fan thing in front of your drive/hd tray. You can use the other black plastic thing that came with your case to fit your hd in there. 
Just some advice. You can check my case to see how much better that looks. And it's better airflow to.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 28, 2007)

technicks said:


> You should take off that black fan thing in front of your drive/hd tray. You can use the other black plastic thing that came with your case to fit your hd in there.
> Just some advice. You can check my case to see how much better that looks. And it's better airflow to.



all thanks to ur colour tone, i cant see anything. Loop the 8-pin under the motherboard dude...


----------



## technicks (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 28, 2007)

Im talking about yours technicks


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 28, 2007)

Sladesurfer, is your upcurling SATA cable layout patented? 






Better get rid of the cathode...


----------



## Tommygunn (May 1, 2007)

Well I've updated my computer. So we have gone from this:





To this:









I wish I'd cut a slot behind the ribbon cable so I could have threaded it, the sata and fan cable behind and then back to the front again. That'll be one for another day. 
Anyway, anyone have any further improvements?


----------



## demonbrawn (May 1, 2007)

Wow, that looks a ton better! Good job.


----------



## Sky (May 1, 2007)

nice improvement


----------



## FanATIc (May 1, 2007)

And what about mine?


----------



## sladesurfer (May 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## Monster80 (May 13, 2007)

well they aren't exactly hidden but....


----------



## pt (May 13, 2007)

Monster80 said:


> well they aren't exactly hidden but....



start a new thread, or post it in the case gallery
it looks cool btw


----------



## wtf8269 (May 14, 2007)

Updated pics (man I haven't been on here in forever, been working on my car).





















I may be selling this soon to pay for a paint job.
I've put so much custom work into it that I really don't want to sell it.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (May 14, 2007)

awesome job on that one.. I'm more of a fan of full tower cases because I have so much to stuff into my cases, but I really like your work with the Lian Li!  Thinking of getting an Lian Li server case for my next build


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2007)

Pssst.  I really want your raptors and the HSF.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (May 17, 2007)

erocker said:


> Pssst.  I really want your raptors and the HSF.




lolol... the are only SATA 1.5GB/s though  lol  Get some nice sata3GB/s' with 16MB cache like my seagates... in raid-0 they beat the raptors


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> lolol... the are only SATA 1.5GB/s though  lol  Get some nice sata3GB/s' with 16MB cache like my seagates... in raid-0 they beat the raptors



Like it would matter


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (May 17, 2007)

well.. it wouldnt really matter, its just the point of having an even faster, higher bandwidth lol


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2007)

fking rich ass...


----------



## JousteR (May 17, 2007)

My attempt..need some funky pipeing but it does its job..!


----------



## tkpenalty (May 17, 2007)

Wow how big is ur case man... Looks pretty neat. (fking rich ass...)

9/10


----------



## pt (May 17, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> well.. it wouldnt really matter, its just the point of having an even faster, higher bandwidth lol



yhat your hdd will must prob never use


----------



## Ironsoap (May 19, 2007)

Monster80 said:


> well they aren't exactly hidden but....



What case is that? I have an x-cruiser that has a door like that, but it looks like the door is put on the wrong way


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2007)

satire of sladesurfer's cable management:


----------



## technicks (May 19, 2007)




----------



## KennyT772 (May 19, 2007)

what do you all have to say about mine?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 19, 2007)

very risky layout indeed...


----------



## thebeephaha (May 26, 2007)

Heres mine... Keep in mind I have six hard drives, a dvd burner, floppy drive (freakin raid drivers...), and fan controller all shoved in my drive bays.


----------



## Wile E (May 26, 2007)

Not too bad. I see you have a Stacker as well. I hate cable management in these things. So hard for such a huge case. I'm thinking about cutting holes in my mobo tray to run wires thru. Then fashion a cover plate to mount on the unused space of the mobo tray (in between the board and drive bays), using some stand-offs int the E-ATX mounting points. That way I can cover any wires that couldn't reach behind the mobo.


----------



## spud107 (May 26, 2007)

heres a 10 minute cleanup on my mates pc,


----------



## tkpenalty (May 26, 2007)

spud107 said:


> heres a 10 minute cleanup on my mates pc,



I could do that in 5 . Its pretty neat, get him some case fans man.


----------



## spud107 (May 26, 2007)

added rear fan, theres already 1 on side and 1 on front,




bigger fans would help though, 
doesnt know bout extra fan yet, still gonna overclock a bit at some point,
last thing he said was "your in charge of the pc"
mhahahahahahaah lol


----------



## tkpenalty (May 26, 2007)

spud107 said:


> added rear fan, theres already 1 on side and 1 on front,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol add a C2D!!! Man my cousin said that too... now his PC has doubled in weight


----------



## pbmaster (May 27, 2007)

Lol, you guys are gonna laugh at mine, but I feel the need to post anyway.


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 27, 2007)

It's so..colorful, I like it lol


----------



## pbmaster (May 27, 2007)

well thank you lol, the colors weren't intended, but it does look kinda cool


----------



## tkpenalty (May 27, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Lol, you guys are gonna laugh at mine, but I feel the need to post anyway.



*Tries to laugh* HA...ha....eh? That case's quality is equivalent to a generic case...

Okay its not that messy as this: 






Thats my friends rig btw... ITS SO SHIT. Spot the huge problem, this is what he gets for ditching me from building his PC


----------



## pbmaster (May 27, 2007)

what do you mean the case's quality? the way the wiring's done or just that not everyone is rich and can spend 200-300 dollars on some lian li case? i bought the case because i like it


----------



## tkpenalty (May 27, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> what do you mean the case's quality? the way the wiring's done or just that not everyone is rich and can spend 200-300 dollars on some lian li case? i bought the case because i like it



I thought ur case brand was like top tier thats why I said that...either way its still a good case in terms of looks.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 27, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> lolol... the are only SATA 1.5GB/s though  lol  Get some nice sata3GB/s' with 16MB cache like my seagates... in raid-0 they beat the raptors



I got the Raptors before SATA 2 existed. They've been good to me and I plan to make them last awhile longer.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Grings (May 27, 2007)

> *Tries to laugh* HA...ha....eh? That case's quality is equivalent to a generic case...



with comments like that you can hardly say the 'target for low votes' you have become is unjust TK


----------



## tkpenalty (May 27, 2007)

Grings said:


> with comments like that you can hardly say the 'target for low votes' you have become is unjust TK



Dude I was trying to be sarcastic. =_=. Can't you read good humor?


----------



## Grings (May 27, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31864

is this another example of your sarcasm?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 27, 2007)

Grings said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31864
> 
> is this another example of your sarcasm?



So are you saying you invited three friends over to do that to me  

Lets not get edgy on each other.


----------



## Grings (May 27, 2007)

i didnt give you a 1 at all, see


----------



## tkpenalty (May 27, 2007)

i know... it was another thread that i deleted because it was going too far.


----------



## Chewy (May 27, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Thats my friends rig btw... ITS SO SHIT. Spot the huge problem, this is what he gets for ditching me from building his PC




 his ram is running in single channel lol, I thought it might of has something to do with that twist tie on his cpu sink. dont he know about tpu and the guides?


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (May 27, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Lol, you guys are gonna laugh at mine, but I feel the need to post anyway.



Dude thats not bad at all. Using an Antec Case..? They are nice cases, I have a Antec 900, its cramped, and wire management is a hassle, but a nice case still. I like your case, and you did a nice wire management job for what you have. I'd give it an 8 just for the effort man. And just to clarify, I'm not rich, I work HARD for my money, and just spend it all on computer parts. It's my way of rewarding myself, rather than going out to resteraunts and fast food places to eat every day of the week.


----------



## pbmaster (May 27, 2007)

well thank you, fox. BTW that's an Aspire X-Dreamer 2. I know what you mean about working hard: I work at Chick Fil-A and get paid $5.25 an hour lol


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (May 28, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> well thank you, fox. BTW that's an Aspire X-Dreamer 2. I know what you mean about working hard: I work at Chick Fil-A and get paid $5.25 an hour lol



O.O WOW! I fortunately get paid double that -_-


----------



## pbmaster (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, but it's alright. I have friends there so all we do is mess around lol. I want to get a new mobo, CPU and RAM, along with a system for my truck, all this summer haha


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2007)

You guys need to get better jobs than that?!?!  You are wasting your talents.


----------



## pbmaster (May 28, 2007)

I know I know, I wanted to work at Best Buy or Circuit City, but my parents are divorced and I have to go back and forth between the houses weekly. Chick Fil-A was the only place that would make a special schedule for me.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 29, 2007)

no comments?!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/812/__5.jpg


----------



## spud107 (May 31, 2007)

sorted my friends 1 out a little more, not much, 
needs new psu asap though, leaking capacitors aren't a good sign. . .





mine needs more work but too much stuff to rearrange,


----------



## KennyT772 (May 31, 2007)

Leaking caps!? Get that thing out of his system before it kills everything!


----------



## spud107 (May 31, 2007)

i have a spare 250w psu i could lend, managed to power my 1950pro with it, already offered it but he wanted to wait til gets a new one, needs more convincing lol


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 31, 2007)

spud107 said:


>



Is that dirt?


----------



## spud107 (May 31, 2007)

yes, at weekends my pc goes off-roading, and the jetwash wasnt working that week. . .


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 31, 2007)

Case actually looks like it's constructed of paper mache.

Heh, and the front fans look like a VHS tape.


----------



## spud107 (May 31, 2007)

least its not betamax. . .


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 1, 2007)

FanATIc said:


> And what about mine?




Wow.


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow is right.  I'm suprised the mobo and video card dont rip out of that thing on sheer weight alone.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 1, 2007)

erocker said:


> Wow is right.  I'm suprised the mobo and video card dont rip out of that thing on sheer weight alone.



Totally agree lol how much weights that heatsink?


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 1, 2007)

believe it or not, those coolers arnt all that heavy.. lol and the mounting hardware works really well..


----------



## pt (Jun 1, 2007)

i have a very close system, and the mobo is only secured with 4 screws, and no prob at all


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 1, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> believe it or not, those coolers arnt all that heavy.. lol and the mounting hardware works really well..



Are they aluminium ones? it seems to be so heavy hehe


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 1, 2007)

my dads computer with a lian li pc 60 case


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 1, 2007)

Whens sladesurfer posting again?


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 1, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> my dads computer with a lian li pc 60 case



Nice case. Looks very clean inside..


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 2, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Nice case. Looks very clean inside..



Agree ^^


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 2, 2007)

oh, just want to say the rear bottom 80 mm fan i had to cut out, and i'm quite proud of it he he, if was really my first mod on a case so........too see the full case http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/742


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks to slade, I'm full of envy


----------



## Pyeti (Dec 5, 2007)

i wish i could do cable management like some of you guys, its just insane how tidy they can look!


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 5, 2007)

Its on! (im gonna place my PC on top of my PC desk like slade soon, for cooling reasons) Damn I SO wish I had a GA P35 DS4 atm..


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2007)

I will pwn you all when I get my dremel!!!!




lol. Ok, maybe not all, but it will be really nice.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 5, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I will pwn you all when I get my dremel!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pish  its unfair  Modded case vs, the same as when purchased (except for that plastic thingo I removed).


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 5, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> pish  its unfair  Modded case vs, the same as when purchased (except for that plastic thingo I removed).



yeah, I havent modded a case in a while.  Last one was my Centurion 5 case


----------



## zCexVe (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate you ppls casings.In my country there ain't a single full tower case.  :S :S


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Its on! (im gonna place my PC on top of my PC desk like slade soon, for cooling reasons) Damn I SO wish I had a GA P35 DS4 atm..



How can I rate your cables?!  I don't see any.  0.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 5, 2007)

@ Tk: nice n clean 

but not hard to accomplish with only 1 optical drive and no HDD, unless you hid the HDD's ?!?!?!?!?!?



EDIT: stupid ME! i see the HDD now! i like


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2007)

intel igent said:


> @ Tk: nice n clean
> 
> but not hard to accomplish with only 1 optical drive and no HDD, unless you hid the HDD's ?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



Look at the bottom of the case, he has the cable and power end of it facing front.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 5, 2007)

erocker said:


> Look at the bottom of the case, he has the cable and power end of it facing front.



ah HA! my ninja edit skills are faster than your quote n post skills young grasshopper! 

i caught that after i spent a couple more minutes lookin at it


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 6, 2007)

and the HDD is inverted . Heres a reason why my one sticks out more than sladesurfer's. I have two 92mm fans installed, he doesnt, I installed mine on the HDD grommet system, not the suspension system as well. Hey slade, you might want to monitor how warm that raptor runs :\... my HDD felt rather warm... 

Oh yeah I inverted it for another reason.... LOOKS! Trying um err...make it look as hardcore as a raptor...


----------



## aspire (Dec 6, 2007)

Theres what I've got. I'm going to be replacing the red sata cable with a black one in the near future, just gotta get around to driving to the svc...
I'll also be picking up some sleeve to cover up the leads coming from the fans in the back and on the radiator.

And yeah... unfortunately there isnt much room between the motherboard tray and the side of the case so I cant really do much there...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

whats the cpu block?


----------



## intel igent (Dec 7, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> whats the cpu block?



aquaxtreme mp-1


----------



## aspire (Dec 7, 2007)

took the words right out of my mouth.

same block cept for the gpu variant on the x1900.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

looks like this is kinda is all.


----------



## Snipe343 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hope you all have a good laugh at mine

Sorry about the blur in the second picture.


----------



## aspire (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.petrastechshop.com/aqmpuncpuwab.html

This is the block.

Slightly similar but its a tad different. It has impingement and a delrin top.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 8, 2007)

intel igent said:


> @ Tk: nice n clean
> 
> but not hard to accomplish with only 1 optical drive and no HDD, unless you hid the HDD's ?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



Actually with more hdds and DVD drives, it wont be any harder to accomplish fyi


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 8, 2007)

Sladesurfer, make something this elegant again, i have to say this is probably the best out of all the stuff that you did. With the other systems, they are neat, but dont have this "aura".


----------



## TSX420J (Dec 14, 2007)

aspire said:


> Theres what I've got. I'm going to be replacing the red sata cable with a black one in the near future, just gotta get around to driving to the svc...
> I'll also be picking up some sleeve to cover up the leads coming from the fans in the back and on the radiator.
> 
> And yeah... unfortunately there isnt much room between the motherboard tray and the side of the case so I cant really do much there...



Sick!!!! I love the tubing..


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is my case....what do you think?


----------



## TSX420J (Dec 15, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> Here is my case....what do you think?



Nice! I would like it even more if it were painted inside.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 15, 2007)

Lose the lightup fans and put some cathodes in it,the lighting will look much better.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 16, 2007)

freaksavior said:


>


Backup IDE drive at the bottom, or just felt like taking up space?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 16, 2007)

just taking up space. i don't ever use it!


----------



## sladesurfer (Dec 18, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Sladesurfer, make something this elegant again, i have to say this is probably the best out of all the stuff that you did. With the other systems, they are neat, but dont have this "aura".



I have something in mind that you will surely like  Stay tuned


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 19, 2007)

very soon i'll probably buy a new mobo as well as a new CPU cooler and RAM... CPU cooler and mobo are just for looks btw .


----------



## Uncle Vinnie (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is my case,


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 20, 2007)

Uncle Vinnie said:


> Here is my case,



Impressive, but not very aesthetic. How much modding did you do


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2007)

I have had a hard time with this case and wire management.. till I cut some holes into the back plate, there was no way to get them out of the way sorta speak how you like them now ?


----------



## technicks (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice hole under your mobo. LOL


----------



## technicks (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is my case.
SATA dvd burner comes this week so no more IDE cable crap.
Still come cable management to do but i am getting there.


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2007)

technicks said:


> Nice hole under your mobo. LOL



Yeah well I tried !


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2007)

technicks said:


> Here is my case.
> SATA dvd burner comes this week so no more IDE cable crap.
> Still come cable management to do but i am getting there.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/071223/Capture013.jpg


Not too shabby for a 900. Those things are tough to wire in. Same goes for my Stacker, believe it or not. No holes in the mobo tray is a stupid idea. lol.

Here's mine before I tore it back apart.


----------



## technicks (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah i know it's hard to hide the psu cables.


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2007)

technicks said:


> Yeah i know it's hard to hide the psu cables.



Yes it is .


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 23, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Not too shabby for a 900. Those things are tough to wire in. Same goes for my Stacker, believe it or not. No holes in the mobo tray is a stupid idea. lol.
> 
> Here's mine before I tore it back apart.



Nice!!! Have you done any mods to help hide cables?


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't look like they did any ^^^ .


----------



## Stryder75 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is my latest at cable management


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2007)

Very Nice ^^^ .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2007)

Agree,very nice styder75.

That avatar,Your not apk are you?


----------



## Stryder75 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, and I'm afraid I'm not apk


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone have any tips


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2007)

get a bigger case and a modular psu maybe?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 23, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> get a bigger case and a modular psu maybe?



Well I am certainly not going to get another psu I just got this one a few days ago. I was thinking about geting a CoolerMaster Centurion 5 but honestly my CPU is always at 29-33c and my GPU is 35-55c so its not like its killing my cooling


----------



## Duxx (Dec 23, 2007)

Hah getting a bigger case would definitely help that problem, however if it works good, no need to fix it, aesthetic beauty is always nice, but not necessary.  Any room behind the mobo tray?


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2007)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone have any tips



MOTHER OF GOD !!! Get a bigger case ? cut a hole in the mobo back plate put wires through to the other side any thing !


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually, grab an Antec SOLO... you'll have space behind the HDD cage (well you could do the same with the Centurion 5 by making that hole next to the PSU much larger than it is. 

Note area next to PSU, my PSU isnt modular T_T:


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> Nice!!! Have you done any mods to help hide cables?



Nope. That's coming tho. I think I got a Dremel for xmas. I'll be turning the mobo tray into swiss cheese.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 24, 2007)

im getting the stacker 832 for my b-day so i gotta hack the thing to hide my cables (even though i cant see them )


----------



## PuMA (Dec 27, 2007)

atleast they´re not in the way


----------



## snapclick (Dec 27, 2007)

wtf8269 said:


> Did you cut holes for your wires in your mobo tray? This makes me want to rewire mine again... I think I might do that when I get my new cooling parts tomorrow. Damn DFI for needing so many power connections.



OOOOh Vantec Tornado.. whats that like 200db xD


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 27, 2007)

I really need tips slade, on how to get that stupid sleeving to be closer to the motherboard. Those fan headers, are vacant atm just to let you know.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 27, 2007)

heres my latest need to get a sleeving kit to sleeve the wires all the way to the connectors and some rounded ide cables tho i was able to hide the one under the front edge of the mobo


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 27, 2007)

Batou, heres some stuff i'd fix, first off beginning with the IDE cable, you dont need rounded cables, just fold therm into each other and ziptie. Next i'd work on having that PCI-E power coming from behind the mobo tray instead of where it is at the moment.

No one commented on mine U_U


----------



## reverze (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 28, 2007)

reverze said:


>



Fairly decent, but a lot could be done about the way you cable the stuff. Reduce the slack in the SATA, and route the SATA cables from the other direction.


----------



## PuMA (Dec 28, 2007)

ill do some real cable management and see how she looks then...


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 28, 2007)

snapclick said:


> OOOOh Vantec Tornado.. whats that like 200db xD



I think it was rated close to 70db. I actually just sold that system though. That cooler is sitting in a drawer along with a CNPS7700. I'm essentially computer-less now; just using my dad's laptop.


----------



## PuMA (Dec 28, 2007)

..after 3 drinks and 1.5 hours of work


----------



## reverze (Dec 28, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Fairly decent, but a lot could be done about the way you cable the stuff. Reduce the slack in the SATA, and route the SATA cables from the other direction.







I think I see what you saying..

So pull everything kind of behind my HD rack and pull it through there maybe?.. I already I tons of stuff back there, not sure how well it will work but I can try to move some stuff around..

I want it to be super tidy, any other suggestions?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2007)

reverze said:


> I think I see what you saying..
> 
> So pull everything kind of behind my HD rack and pull it through there maybe?.. I already I tons of stuff back there, not sure how well it will work but I can try to move some stuff around..
> 
> I want it to be super tidy, any other suggestions?


Turn the hard drives around, so the cables connect on the other side.

Also, does your mobo tray have holes in it? If so, run some of your power cables behind the mobo tray, and have them come out under the mobo. Pul all the slack to behind the tray.

Pull all the slack from your IDE cable into your unused drive bays. Make it so it goes straight across into the drive bays, and keep it as close to the mobo tray as you can. Don't leave so much of it visible.


----------



## reverze (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmmm, all of that sounds good except the turning the HD's around.. I already have a lot of wiring back there and I would have to change the racks they are on because there would be a plate in the way!

Thanks for going into detail and helping though!


----------



## calvary1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

reverze said:


> I think I see what you saying..
> 
> So pull everything kind of behind my HD rack and pull it through there maybe?.. I already I tons of stuff back there, not sure how well it will work but I can try to move some stuff around..
> 
> I want it to be super tidy, any other suggestions?



remove the HD racks you have 2 hard drives? remove the bottom 3 racks also try spacing them out. have you tried routing the cables underneath your motherboard tray? remove the 2 thumb screws and take the tray out.



Stryder75 said:


> Here is my latest at cable management
> 
> View attachment 11304



gorgeous 

- Christine


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 10, 2008)

My case is cramped. I'm gonna revamp it right now actually. Here how it looks right now:











the " other side "


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

batmang said:


> My case is cramped. I'm gonna revamp it right now actually. Here how it looks right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you call that cramped? stuff a couple more HDD's/ROM drive's then it'll get cramped 

look's good to me just the same! 

here's a few shots of my spaghetti


----------



## philbrown23 (Jun 10, 2008)

wow nice guys! I'll post mine when I'm done building it!


----------



## aspire (Jun 10, 2008)

Gaffers tape?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

aspire said:


> Gaffers tape?



huh?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2008)

intel igent said:


> huh?



I think we call it electrical tape in this hemisphere.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

i see, where i come from a gaffer aint no electrical tape!


----------



## aspire (Jun 10, 2008)

In this picture.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1497/__6.jpg

I'm pretty sure thats Gaffers tape.

Gaff or Gaffers tape = matte duct tape with an adhesive that leaves no residue behind. It's commonly used in the theater industry for securing cables, and mounting things. They like it for the qualities I mentioned above.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2008)

aspire said:


> In this picture.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1497/__6.jpg
> 
> ...



It's known as electrical tape over here, or simply as "black tape". lol.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

personally don't really like using tape because i find i have to re + re it too frequently 

thats why i cut/crimp/solder/zip-tie/tuck as much of my wires as possible 

the thumbnails in the bottom of that post are of my rig


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2008)

I like that distribution block, Intel.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I like that distribution block, Intel.



me too! two wires in too many wires out!  i've got pumps/inverters/fans running off of it 

radioshack FTW!


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 10, 2008)

wow, seeing as how this thread was dug up - I'll post up what I've accomplished with a Stacker 830 and a loaded case (although my components have changed, current layout is still very similar - maybe soon I'll take some updated pics):


































and with the fan panel attached:


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2008)

That's about the best wiring I've seen in a Stacker 83x, imperial. Those things are a PITA to wire in. Dremel, FTW! lol.

You should be proud.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

+1 great job imperial 

maybe flip the HDD's for the next one?


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's about the best wiring I've seen in a Stacker 83x, imperial. Those things are a PITA to wire in. Dremel, FTW! lol.
> 
> You should be proud.




having a dremel is a major plus - I've got 3 different kinds laying around (always good to have backups as well) 



I've been slowly working with it, all the hardware has been changed out to newer stuff since those pics were taken - but shows it's still possible to whip a Stacker into shape.  Biggest buggar was figuring out how to work with the cables in such a way that cabling can be removed without having to remove the mobo, i.e. notice how I handled the 24pin power cable.

been re-sleeving all the PSU cables with UV reactive blue, and will be hiding some violet ccfl's into some of the corners inside the case . . . I intend to keep to a "ultraviolet" look, purple and blue blended together, and a very metallic look (I also intend to polish all the aluminum inside the case as well, and fill in the mobo mounting holes that I don't use) - not going for anything over the top and extranvagant, but a very clean, professional look . . . kinda got my inspiration from the film UltraViolet - go fig 

once I get all my components for a liquid setup, that will throw a wrench at me, but I've got some plans . . . 



intel igent said:


> +1 great job imperial
> 
> maybe flip the HDD's for the next one?



I've thought about doing that, but the biggest headache with that is finding a ribbon long enough to route on the backside and under the mobo - I would need about an extra foot over the length of the cable currently installed.  Although, if I would just replace those two with SATA drives it wouldn't be as much of an issue.  My primary HDD is at the top of the case (blue SATA line), the lower ones are just storage HDDs.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's about the best wiring I've seen in a Stacker 83x, imperial. Those things are a PITA to wire in. Dremel, FTW! lol.
> 
> You should be proud.



 i thought you said mine was the best?! 

j/k

good job there m8


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i thought you said mine was the best?!
> 
> j/k
> 
> good job there m8



Hmmm, I don't remember yours, although it did feel kinda like deja vu when I typed that. lol.

Got pics?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 11, 2008)

Check my sig to my rig

and its a little better now. just dont have pics of it updated


----------



## Wile E (Jun 11, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Check my sig to my rig
> 
> and its a little better now. just dont have pics of it updated



Ahhh yes, I remember now. Well, you have another to share your pedestal with. lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 11, 2008)

Rofl i forgot about this thread


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 11, 2008)

Those pics are even worth as desktop backrounds..


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Those pics are even worth as desktop backrounds..



What about mine LOL






I am getting a new case and modular psu soon!


----------



## aspire (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh god, my eyes are burning...



But in all seriousness, tuck away the excess cable into the drive bays.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

Ive tried everything.. Thats why im getting a modular supply..


----------



## aspire (Jun 11, 2008)

Seriously it doesn't really look like you tried much of anything...

If I had 10 minutes I could clean up most of the mess in there.

And a modular power supply only solves so much. Of all the cables runs coming from you current power supply, how many are you using? Thats really what matters. Use some creativity and stick things out of sight. Or go crazy and get a dremel and cut some holes to help hide things.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

I dont have anything to cut it with  and I have a fan in the drive bay(Scythe ULTRA KAZE, moves a TON of air). 

I use..
1 24pin
1 8pin CPU
2 SATA
1 PCI-E
2 4pin MOLEX

and btw I LOVE the black theme you got going on your rig! Looks awesome!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What about mine LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its your lucky day ShadowFold. Your case layout is exactly like mine. Check mine out:



batmang said:


> My case is cramped. I'm gonna revamp it right now actually. Here how it looks right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the picture of the underside of the motherboard tray, you can see the two holes/sections I dremeled out. Right to the lower left of the power supply I dremeled out a large rectangle to feed most of the PSU cables through. And the other hole I made for the SATA cables. Makes a huge difference. You outta see how my case looks now, I've maximized it for sure.

I just revamped it yesterday, mounted my hard drives backwards, I'll post those pics tonight.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 11, 2008)

Batmang your wires are still pretty neatly done. I have a theory that cables don't necessarily have to be hidden, but as long as they're arranged in an orderly manner they can look great. Nice SRT-4 too BTW.


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 11, 2008)

@ Batmang, i really like the look of your case, it all just works together really nicely, not too flashy!

Anyway, here's mine, some of you may have seen before in another thread:






And the ugly side!!!!!


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol nice packing tape! The other side looks good though.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Ive tried everything.. Thats why im getting a modular supply..



modular PSUs still don't help much if your system is as loaded up as possible - I use every connection from the PSU, and an ass-load of molex splitters.

modulars, though, will give you the ability to add on line at a time, which can help makes things neater and more organized looking.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

Like I said I only use 8 cables and this Mushkin im looking at only has the 24pin and 8pin non-modular so it will help alot. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817812004


----------



## aspire (Jun 11, 2008)

8 Cables is actually quite a lot. At the moment I'm using 

-1 24 pin.
-1 8 Pin.
-1 6 Pin PCI-E.
-1 molex line.
-2 Sata Lines.

For a total of 6 cable runs from my psu.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 11, 2008)

damn, y'all got it easy 

I'd actually have to draw a wiring diagram to explain how my system is set up!


. . . (hell, I might just do that for my own future reference )


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm doing all of my fan and data cable wiring while I'm waiting on my PSU to arrive. I actually think the PSU wiring will be pretty easy. I've got the SATA cables pretty well under control right now. One thing is for sure, this is the most zip ties I've used in a long time. I'll post a pic when I'm finished with my system completely. You guys can check up in my progress log if you'd like though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 11, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> Batmang your wires are still pretty neatly done. I have a theory that cables don't necessarily have to be hidden, but as long as they're arranged in an orderly manner they can look great. Nice SRT-4 too BTW.



Thanks.  I think I did the best I could with the limitations of my case. I wish it were 2 inches wider, would make things much easier for me. SRT-4's are fun.  Too bad mine is in the shop right now getting all of the synchro's replaced. Good thing its under warranty. 



Cuzza said:


> @ Batmang, i really like the look of your case, it all just works together really nicely, not too flashy!
> 
> Anyway, here's mine, some of you may have seen before in another thread:



Thanks! I'm all about simplicity. I think you did a good job with your cable management. One thing I would suggest is tucking the SATA cable under and out the back of the motherboard tray (check out my pic above for reference). Everything else looks neat. BTW, nice tape, lol.


----------



## spud107 (Jun 12, 2008)

this is mine so far, about the best i can do without cutting holes and such,


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 12, 2008)

Not too bad for not having any holes in the mobo tray. One day you'll get motivated of it, but that'll probably be once you're bored of all your games, and that'll probably take awhile lol.


----------



## kodex (Jun 13, 2008)

*Rocketfish Case!*






This is what my wiring used to look like.  I had molex and SATA cables going everywhere along with an extra drive cage doing nothing.






This is what I have right now.  There's certianly some work left to do, but it's a big improvement.  I ran my audio, USB, and the PCIe 6-pin under my motherboard so that they got out of the way.  I put the front header cables in a nice little bunch using this clip on the mobo tray that I never noticed before.  I used the least amount of power cables nessasary and tucked the extra ones behind the PSU itself.  I moved my DVD drive down so that the power cable wouldn't need to reach over the motherboard.  The extra drive cage got taken out and I moved the other one over.  Next on my list of things to do is to drill holes so that I can reverse the IDE HDD and hide those cables.  I also wanted to get my SATA cables out of the way, but that's nearly impossible with this mobo.  Instead, I'll be getting some glowing EL ones and cold cathodes.  A round IDE cable also couldn't hurt.

EDIT: Photobucket doesn't want to flip that second photo around for some reason. =(


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 14, 2008)

Was doing mine the other day, original coolermaster stacker (not sure of the model number)


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice job on those SATAs, synaesthesia. I need to get some 90º SATA cables. Codex, if you cut some holes in your motherboard tray, and face your hard drives backwards so that all the cables enter in from the side that the motherboard is on your case will look a lot better. You could also cut a hole right by the PSU to have all the cables go behind the motherboard tray from there. You've got a lot of potential there, just a few holes and a few small tweaks.


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 15, 2008)

Slightly changed it again - literally found a pair of Silverstone 750w modular supplies, and beforehand I didn't have the SATA cable, so was using lots of molex to twin SATA adapters. Found time to make a SATA modular cable up at work using part of an ATX connector and a couple of donor Antec PSUs for the sata cables  Looks even better.

Need to find a better way of running the extra USB headers : that thin black cable is an external to internal USB converter - got 8 ports on the back and only 2 headers. Got 6 front panel ports and a card reader that both need headers 

Must add it's rather handy working for an IT recycling place - those sata cables are ten a penny (well, free for me) and plenty of tools and time to manufacture cables as I see fit (hence the modification to my X-Fi front panel header too!)


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 15, 2008)

Holes behind the mobo tray! You could basically loop just about all of those USB cables up around and underneath/behind the mobo. Personally I just don't run front USB stuff. The cables are often a pain to hide, I don't require that many USB slots, and it's no easier to get to my case ones (on the top) vs the ones in the back.


----------



## redrumy3 (Jun 16, 2008)

This is the best i can do in this case plus i need to get a sata dvd r/w =|


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 17, 2008)

Where did you get the HL2 key chain?!?!


----------



## FilipM (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's mine, not the best in the world, but, I haven't modified anything on the case...(pic taken with phone camera)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 17, 2008)

*Old setup:*











*Updated pics of my setup:*


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2008)

Man your rig is awesome! Nice cables too! When I get my Xigmatek retention bracket im gonna install everything in my new-ish raidmax case.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 17, 2008)

redrumy3 said:


> This is the best i can do in this case plus i need to get a sata dvd r/w =|



nice DRAM cooler - how well does it work?  Does it interfere with any othe the DIMMs?  I've been considering purchasing one sometime soon . . .


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Shadow


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 17, 2008)

Took me ages to get my wires sorted but now  they are finished. I will post pictures when my phone starts working again  and show you how neat I got it.

Edit: here we go  sorry about the crappy image quality :S the phone said it was 1600 x 1200 but doesn't look too clear


----------



## redrumy3 (Jun 18, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> Where did you get the HL2 key chain?!?!


Custom Made 



imperialreign said:


> nice DRAM cooler - how well does it work?  Does it interfere with any othe the DIMMs?  I've been considering purchasing one sometime soon . . .


it does the job, keeps ram cool, and it works fine with 4 sticks of my G.Skill  i only paid 10 bucks for it on buy.com


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 18, 2008)

redrumy3 said:


> it does the job, keeps ram cool, and it works fine with 4 sticks of my G.Skill  i only paid 10 bucks for it on buy.com



nice!  A lot of active DRAM coolers seem to limit you to only 2 slots or so, and I know OCZ was claiming their design doesn't, but haven't seen too many reviews, either.  Looks like I might just have to pick one up sometime!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 18, 2008)

A screenshot of picture viewer... lol


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 18, 2008)

batmang said:


> A screenshot of picture viewer... lol



 didn't want to spend ages getting an image host so I used tpu capture (god bless W1zzard)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2008)

Im gettin there


----------



## ktr (Jun 22, 2008)

Its a HTPC case on its side. There is no back side, therefore you cannot hide cables, except under the CD-ROM cage.


----------



## thebeephaha (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is an update for mine:

















^ Yea four laptop drives in a CD bay, I love it!

Not bad for having 12 hard drives eh?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 27, 2008)

thebeephaha said:


> Here is an update for mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice wiring considering how much hardware you have crammed in ther system


----------



## craigo (Jun 27, 2008)

the new system is getting there..i reckon anyway.


----------



## gerrynicol (Aug 22, 2008)

Just took the good 'ole dremel to my case came out like this(still needs a bit of tyding done )


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 22, 2008)

What do you all think of my efforts?


----------



## r9 (Aug 22, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> What do you all think of my efforts?



I`m sorry I can`t rate your cables. 
The problem is there aren`t any . 
10/10 from me.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 22, 2008)

Whilhelm, i've said it before, i love your work. but i notice where the sata power cable hits your dvd drive, that could do with some sleeving, it's a small complaint. 9.5/10

 gerrynicol, that back side view is ugggggggly!!! but who cares, as long as its out of sight lol. 7.5/10

rate mine! the old beast is in full working order!!


----------



## gerrynicol (Aug 22, 2008)

12 -10 great cable management , can hardly see your case  



Cuzza said:


> Whilhelm, i've said it before, i love your work. but i notice where the sata power cable hits your dvd drive, that could do with some sleeving, it's a small complaint. 9.5/10
> 
> gerrynicol, that back side view is ugggggggly!!! but who cares, as long as its out of sight lol. 7.5/10
> 
> rate mine! the old beast is in full working order!!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> What do you all think of my efforts?



excellent. one of the best tidy jobs i've seen.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 23, 2008)

slade, your case is nice.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the hidden approach, but, I also like the exposed approach, as well. It is a lot like the wire looms in a car.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 23, 2008)

I love this thread.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 23, 2008)

Since i posted these pics in the post your case thread ill only post one pic of my whole pc here.


----------



## PIP (Aug 27, 2008)

You guys do alot of nice work. Here's mine -


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2008)

Kinda outdated but worth a peak. . . .


----------



## Jeno (Aug 27, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


>



what is that metal box above the psu?


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 27, 2008)

I think it is a duct thingy for an intake or exhaust fan for the videocard area. 

I have seen lots of Lian Li cases that use it






From Lian Li PC V1000


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 27, 2008)

i give 10/10 slade , no cables wow really nice , new technology wireless power


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll post some pics next week once I get my new CM HAF 932 

Modded my current CM Centurion 5, pretty good cable management but the damn side panel wont close from too many cables behind the mobo tray


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 27, 2008)

Im debating whether or not i should paint the inside of my current case black or just buy a new one :/ What do you guys think? I kinda really like my case still and ive had it since 2003.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 27, 2008)

heres my antec now i have drilled some holes (apologies for the poor image quality, oh and my case sidedoor isnt back on yet):

BEFORE






AFTER


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 27, 2008)

*ignore my hdd poking out, it slipped forward a little bit when i took the picture, its not visible usually.*


----------



## Bow (Aug 28, 2008)

[img=http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/1997/465jm6.th.jpg]

[img=http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/1396/468lc9.th.jpg]

Work in prorgess


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice work kyle---Some rubber around them holes would pretty it up even more and avoid nasty cuts.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 28, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Nice work kyle---Some rubber around them holes would pretty it up even more and avoid nasty cuts.



thanks - the other 2 holes i cut are really smooth anyway, that green tubing was a bloody nightmare to cut straight haha. The other 2 are antecs pre cuts


----------



## Squirrely (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, here's my bit of cable management. Had to break out the Dremel a few times, but the cuts turned out well. 






The speed controllers are to the right, all 3 of them, lol. I painted my case black a while ago. I painted it, cleaned it, then put all my stuff back into it, and realized I forgot to use self-etching primer. So the battle scars of opening my case show. 






And here's the "other side of the railroad tracks". Pretty much looks like a messy spider web, lol. (It all has to go _somewhere_. )


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's my old Cooler Master Centurion 5 (modded with holes):






And here's my new Cooler Master HAF 932 (not modded. Yet):






This case is freaking awesome


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice work everybody. 

An update of mine. Added Mosfet blocks and a HDD, did a bit more cable management as well.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 24, 2008)

Got my new supply in, cut some more holes, came out looking like this, still looks cluttered but it's the best I could do with the 900+ 3 sata hdds, 1sata dvd and 1 ide hd-dvd.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 25, 2008)

Soz for the dbl post, I could edit the last one.

Just thinking, any1 got any ideas for tidying it up ant, cept for getting a new case lol, hate the 900 for that :shadedshu


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 25, 2008)

That is not bad for a 900. At least your PSU is modular, that helps a lot. My friends 900 has  PC P&C 750W and the wire management is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2008)

Heres mine,im gonna have a bash tommorow and see if i can improve it a bit.


----------



## 4870's@over (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is mine:







lol


----------

